# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  καφετιερα καψουλας dolce gusto

## pourpou

εχω αυτη την καφετιερα η οποια παταω το μπουτον on/off αναβει η ενδειξη και κανονικα οταν ζεστενε αναβε η ενδειξη πρασινο και εφτιαχνα καφε.
τωρα η καφετιερα απλα αναβοσβηνει συνεχως κοκκινο.
την ανοιξα και τη μετρησα,η αντισταση ειναι ο.κ αλλα δεν εχω στα ακρα της 220v.
εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με κατι παρομοιο;πιθανον να φταιει κατι στην πλακετα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
το πισω μερος της πλακετας παντως ειναι καθαρο δεν εχει σκασει κατι

----------


## johnnyb

Τσέκαρε τις θερμοασφάλειες .

----------


## pourpou

τις τσεκαρα με πολυμετρο και φαινονται ο.κ.
αν ηταν θερμοασφαλεια νομιζω δε θα αναβε τιποτα μιας και ειναι επανω στην παροχη και οι δυο

----------


## bleriot

την  καθάρισες απο τα άλατα; καμια φορά αυτές οι εσπρεσιέρες βουλώνουν και θέλουν καθαρισμό

----------


## mitsus78

Στην δικια μου, ειχε βουλωσει το ακροφυσιο που βγαζει το νερο, απο αλατα

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pourpou

οπως εγραψα και παραπανω δεν ειναι κατι βουλωμενο αλλα καθως παταω on η καφετιερα δεν δινει ρευμα στην αντισταση αρα και το πληκτρο δεν γινεται ποτε πρασινο

----------


## nikoskerkyra

πανω στη πλακετα εχει ενα πυκνωτη (γκρι χρωμα τετραγωνο εαν θυμαμαι καλα ) αυτος τα εχει φτησει και δεν λειτουργει το κυλωμα αλλαζοντας τον θα πρεπει να ειναι οκ

----------


## Lef69

Ώπα! κι άλλο σχετικό ποστ. Τελικά μου φαίνεται πολύ προβληματικές αυτές οι Krups  :Cursing:  
Έχω ήδη γράψει εδώ: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post590138  :Help:

----------

